# Moneyworks Reviews



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Good day all,
Just did a search here on *Moneyworks* and did not find much for recent reviews. I was just wandering if anybody would care to share there experiences with this product. I have a small business and I have been using simply Accounting 2003.I got tired of buying upgrades every year and found it complicated, therefore I have only been using it to do invoices and receipts. my accountant does everything else monthly.
Since buying the Mac I do not want to have to buy a new windows xp so that I can run Simply Acct. on my system. I am looking for something simple for a guy who is not good or comfortable with numbers and all the stuff needed to make it work. That is why I have my accountant do it monthly. But I do want to learn how do use a program properly and keep my accountant for year end only.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
S.B.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Until a few months ago, I was using an older version of MYOB AccountEdge. My switch to MoneyWorks Gold has been a breeze and I find the program far more robust than expected. The provided manual is great and support is quick and efficient. I highly recommend MoneyWorks.


----------



## i4detail (Mar 11, 2008)

We've been demoing it for a small business, and it is very robust, but not as intuitive as we would've hoped for non-bookkeepers. 

We're eyeing up Quickbooks in Parallels, as Quickbooks is a bit more user friendly, and has a much broader adoption rate across the country.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Sitting Bull said:


> Good day all,
> Just did a search here on Moneyworks and did not find much for recent reviews. I was just wandering if anybody would care to share there experiences with this product. I have a small business and I have been using simply Accounting 2003.I got tired of buying upgrades every year and found it complicated, therefore I have only been using it to do invoices and receipts. my accountant does everything else monthly.
> Since buying the Mac I do not want to have to buy a new windows xp so that I can run Simply Acct. on my system. I am looking for something simple for a guy who is not good or comfortable with numbers and all the stuff needed to make it work. That is why I have my accountant do it monthly. But I do want to learn how do use a program properly and keep my accountant for year end only.
> 
> ...


In the time I've been a reseller/consultant for MoneyWorks, I've added three new MoneyWorks customers. Each likes it (I can't see how you can 'love' an accounting program). One is an Express user, one is a Gold user with two licenses, and the third is a Datacentre user. 

I've been using it in my own business as well and while it may not have much in the way of glamour, it does the job, is cross-platform, and works well in Canada. 

A year ago I would have said that there was nothing that would be able to make those claims. Mac accounting in Canada has been a sore subject. 

Some nice pluses: there is integration between FileMaker and MoneyWorks which is available for free. There is an optional module from Daylite to allow for Daylite to MoneyWorks integration (sells for $99 per user). Your accountant can qualify to receive their own copy for free.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Does Moneyworks read QFX or Excel transaction files downloaded from online banking websites?


----------



## biffloman (Apr 21, 2008)

*MoneyWorks Bank statement import formats*

Moneyworks imports bank statements via .qbo file format (typically listed as Quickbooks) and .ofx file format (typically listed as MS Money). Also does older style .qif formats. All 5 majors and most other Canadian banks covered.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

biffloman said:


> Moneyworks imports bank statements via .qbo file format (typically listed as Quickbooks) and .ofx file format (typically listed as MS Money). Also does older style .qif formats. All 5 majors and most other Canadian banks covered.


Sorry old post but I'm playing with moneyworks and I don't see any way to import a quickbooks format file nor is there anything in the instructions.


----------



## BJAX (Mar 10, 2011)

What about Quickbooks for mac 2011? I think it is only for the US but I am currently evaluating it. I think this is a new accounting software for macs.


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

I used Moneyworks for the last fiscal year of my business. Since I'm not an accountant, I can't speak for all the features but I found it reasonably easy to use. Really all I was doing was inputting products, customer records and sales. 

My accountant, who also happens to be my wife, hated it. She didn't like the fact that you couldn't make adjustments once you committed a transaction. You had to make another ledger entry. Or something like that.

We switched this year to Quickbooks under VMWare Fusion and she's a lot happier. I don't really care, to be honest but a happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hhk said:


> IMy accountant, who also happens to be my wife, hated it. She didn't like the fact that you couldn't make adjustments once you committed a transaction. You had to make another ledger entry. Or something like that.


Ummm, thats the way it supposed to happen, in true or should I say the right way in accounting you are not allowed to edit an entry. That is bad bad bad.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yet another dead thread revived from 2008 by a new neighbour.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

SINC said:


> Yet another dead thread revived from 2008 by a new neighbour.


Opps, didn't notice.


----------

